# Scotiabank and Lake Chapala



## Krogl

It's nearly time to finalize a 6 month vacation likely in the Lake Chapala area (thanks to all those who previously commented regarding less than normal humid regions. Couple of questions please.

1. I'll be using Scotiabank (I'm Canadian) to withdraw funds via ATM's. Are there Scotiabank branches in both Chapala and Ajijic? I've sent emails to Scotiabank with little success.

2. Research suggests Ajijic might be the more expensive of the two areas, and also would have the largest expat population, whereas Chapala is somewhat less expensive, has fewer expats, has a larger population, has greater shopping possibilities than Ajijic, and could be considered more "representative" of Mexican culture. Is this true?

3. Would I having difficulty finding accommodations (Nov - March) in either location? Might there be greater success in either one? I'm not needing much, 1 or 2 bedroom fully furnished home/casita etc?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## RVGRINGO

1. I'll be using Scotiabank (I'm Canadian) to withdraw funds via ATM's. Are there Scotiabank branches in both Chapala and Ajijic? I've sent emails to Scotiabank with little success.

There is a Scotiabank ATM, freestanding, on the highway between Chapala and Ajijic, near the intersection of the 'libramiento' and Walmart location. Many other banks have ATMs inside Walmart, Soriana, other large stores and in the banks themselves.

2. Research suggests Ajijic might be the more expensive of the two areas, and also would have the largest expat population, whereas Chapala is somewhat less expensive, has fewer expats, has a larger population, has greater shopping possibilities than Ajijic, and could be considered more "representative" of Mexican culture. Is this true?

If you are on foot, or unfamiliar with the area, you are correct. Chapala is more complete and easier for walking. Ajijic is easily reached by local bus and has more international cuisine in restaurants catering to expats. We've lived in both and are now in Chapala. 

3. Would I having difficulty finding accommodations (Nov - March) in either location? Might there be greater success in either one? I'm not needing much, 1 or 2 bedroom fully furnished home/casita etc?

Probably not a problem in Ajijic. Chapala has hotels, B&Bs, but fewer home or apartment rentals. Survey the online realtors for what you seek.


----------



## Krogl

Thanks RVG


----------



## actesq

*chapala vs ajijic*



Krogl said:


> It's nearly time to finalize a 6 month vacation likely in the Lake Chapala area (thanks to all those who previously commented regarding less than normal humid regions. Couple of questions please.
> 
> 1. I'll be using Scotiabank (I'm Canadian) to withdraw funds via ATM's. Are there Scotiabank branches in both Chapala and Ajijic? I've sent emails to Scotiabank with little success.
> 
> 2. Research suggests Ajijic might be the more expensive of the two areas, and also would have the largest expat population, whereas Chapala is somewhat less expensive, has fewer expats, has a larger population, has greater shopping possibilities than Ajijic, and could be considered more "representative" of Mexican culture. Is this true?
> 
> 3. Would I having difficulty finding accommodations (Nov - March) in either location? Might there be greater success in either one? I'm not needing much, 1 or 2 bedroom fully furnished home/casita etc?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



We lived in Chula Vista (lower) for 5 years and still have a house there. We loved it. Still have family living there. I would suggest you contact Eager Realty in ajijic for rentals available. there are many, especially midway between chapala and ajijic.


----------



## HolyMole

Krogl said:


> It's nearly time to finalize a 6 month vacation likely in the Lake Chapala area (thanks to all those who previously commented regarding less than normal humid regions. Couple of questions please.
> 
> 1. I'll be using Scotiabank (I'm Canadian) to withdraw funds via ATM's. Are there Scotiabank branches in both Chapala and Ajijic? I've sent emails to Scotiabank with little success.....


Scotiabank's website lists all their Mexican locations, in detail.
If you have a "senior's account" at Scotiabank, there's no charge for ATM transactions at their branches....and of all the Canadian banks, Scotiabank has, by far, the greatest presence in Mexico. The local branch might impose a small transaction fee, which is built-in to your full transaction amount.
I used to shy away from using Scotiabank ATM machines located inside some of the large Supermercados like Comercial Mexicana, MEGA, Soriana, etc. because I assumed they would impose hefty transaction fees. I was wrong. All the Scotiabank ATM's I've used inside these large stores did not charge transaction fees.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Actually, the Scotiabank website is not up to date on locations. We know of a new one that has been in business a while, but wasn't listed the last time I looked.
The closest full service locations to Lake Chapala are in Tlojumulco's new Mega/Costco shopping center and in Tlaquepaque centro. They are 60 and 40 minutes from Chapala, respectively.


----------



## Guest

I believe that Santander Bank, a fews doors West of the stop light, also serves as a Scotiabank outlet. Not sure, though.


----------



## Krogl

Thanks for the information. I made a post on the webboard at chapaladotcom and have found accommodation in Chapala sight unseen. Flight is booked (finally I got off my butt and made some decisions) arriving Nov 3. The time cannot go by fast enough. This forum has been an excellent resource for information and planning ahead of time. Scotiabank account opened simply to use ATM's with little if any cost based on info provided by others.

Thanks again .... feel far more comfortable after reading these forums for several months now. 

Cheers!


----------



## mexliving

scotiabank in mexico gives the better daily exchange rate then any other banks in mexico


----------

